# Eclipse bleibt hängen



## Niki (16. Sep 2008)

Hallo!

Nachdem sich Eclipse beim Exportieren eines jars verabschiedet hat (ohne Vorwarnung, einfach weg), lässt es sich nicht mehr starten. Beim Status "Initializing Java Tooling" steht 1% und alles blockiert.
Hat jemand schon dieses Verhalten gehabt bzw. weiß eine Lösung dafür (ohne neuem Workspace)


----------



## maki (16. Sep 2008)

Start es doch mal mit dem -clean parameter.


----------



## Niki (16. Sep 2008)

Hat leider nichts geändert


----------



## maki (16. Sep 2008)

Mit dem parameter -data <workspace-path> kannst du( temporär?) einen workspace beim starten angeben, wahrscheinlich ist der alte hinüber.


----------



## Wildcard (16. Sep 2008)

Oder lösch einfach mal das .metadata Verzeichnis.


----------



## Niki (17. Sep 2008)

.metadata hab ich jetzt umbenannt, tja, jetzt kann ich alles wieder neu einrichten 
so kann auch ein vormittag vergehn


----------



## foobar (17. Sep 2008)

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem beim Starten von Eclipse. Ich habe dann Schrittweise Ordner aus dem .metadata Ordner gelöscht und konnte so festellen, wo der Fehler lag. Das ist einfacher als mit einem komplett neuen Workspace zu beginnen.
In deinem Fall würde ich mal mit den .metadata/.plugins/org.eclipse.jdt* Ordnern beginnen.


----------



## Niki (17. Sep 2008)

zu spät 

hat eh nicht so lange gedauert, ist wieder alles so wie es sein soll


----------

